# Possibly territorial behavior or aggression



## Bri (Nov 7, 2015)

My girl Hexie is almost 8 months old. She was born in March, and I got her in May. Since I've gotten her, she has been very well socialized with people, cats and dogs. We attend training classes weekly (we are in our intermediate class now), train daily, and meet new dogs and people each weekend around our town. Outside of the house, she is tolerant of people. She typically only likes me and my husband, but lets other people pet her. Last month or so she decided she didn't like anyone to be in our house besides us. Her fur will stand up and she will bark and try to chase them out. Today my husbands parents came over, and since I knew of this being a risk, I leashed her and tried to correct her with a snap of the leash when she began barking. I finally crated her in the same room, and ignored her. She calmed down, and I let her back out on her leash, and she seemed fine and then started smelling my mother in law, and barking at her. I put her back in her crate and left her there. Any tips on what to do? My mom knows my dog well enough that when she comes over, there is no aggression, however his parents live out of state and don't get to see her often. I know it would probably help to have guests over more often, however that is easier said then done in our tiny apartment.
Thanks for any advice!
Bri


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Either crating her or a place command when you have visitors is fine.It's actually a relief to the dog to let you decide who comes and goes while she can relax and watch from a safe placeHave people she's not comfortable with just ignore her.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't really have any advice but I don't like my mother in law either..hehe


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mjackson0902 said:


> I don't really have any advice but I don't like my mother in law either..hehe


Well lucky for the OP?? I have no shortage of advice! 

This time however I'll give people a break and just do this:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

But ..I'll add a couple of details. The situation you describe is not that unusual (in my view) and what you need is a better bond ( makes the dog easier to work with) and more control.

The control part "Place Command" is in the " *Boxer Forum Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD"* post.

The "Place Command is how I control my WL OS GSD, that is not to found of "Strangers" in his home. You can train that and keep people out of his face! They don't need to pet treat or meet the dog! Just leave him alone!

He stays in "Place" and you keep people out of his face. I had a lot of hurt butts over that last one myself but keeping company safe was my main concern. If you can't do that last part (keep people out of his face) ...just keep him in a "secure location." 

The bond thing and again in my view "walk your dog" "Who Pets ..." in that post is what I did. It solidified our bond and he became much easier to detail with ie train.


So have a look and ask questions.


----------

